# Welche Notebookgrafik, speziell WoT tauglich



## Exception (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo, ich suche ein neues Notebook, welches auch mal eine Runde World of Tanks mitmacht. Das Spiel muss dabei nicht schön aussehen, aber die Framerate sollte auf brauchbarem Niveau sein (avg. wenigstens 40FPS). 
Sonst habe ich keinerlei Anforderungen an das Gerät, das läuft sonst nur zum surfen.
Für alles andere habe ich meinen Desktop.

Preis: Natürlich so günstig wie möglich und so teuer wie nötig.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2012)

Hast Du denn da INfos, welche Hardware man da bei nem normalen PC benötigt? Damit könnte man dann besser rückschließen, was Du brauchst. Oder ist das vlt sogar ein reines Browsergame?


----------



## Superwip (31. Januar 2012)

Na World of Tanks sollte man doch kennen ^^

Mindestanforderungen:
"Windows XP/Vista/7, 2,2GHz CPU, 2GiB RAM, 3,5GiB Festplattenspeicher, Grafikkarte mit 256GiB und Shader Model 3/ DirectX 9.0c, DirectX 9.0c taugliche Soundkarte, I-net mit 128Kbps"


Wie groß/klein soll er denn sein?


----------



## Abductee (31. Januar 2012)

Laut den Foren soll sich World of Tanks auf einer Intel HD3000 flüssig spielen lassen.
Ich habs auf meinen i3-2310m (2x2,1)mit HD3000 nicht zustande gebracht.
ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der CPU nicht das limitierende war, das spiel soll stark single core abhängig sein.

in den Foren schreiben sie das es mit einer GT520m problemlos spielbar ist.
rein leistungstechnisch würd die zwar gleich auf liegen wie eine HD3000, hat aber deutlich bessere treiber.


----------



## Exception (31. Januar 2012)

Angeblich soll WoT nur einen Kern nutzen. Bei dem Core2Duo T7200 meiner Freundin werden die Kerne aber beide genutzt. Als Grafik hat sie eine X1600 drin, damit läuft es auf minimalsten Settings gerade noch so brauchbar.

Die Größe ist ziemlich egal, mit so um die 15" komme ich problemlos klar. Obs auf der HD3000 läuft könnte ich bei Gelegenheit mal mit meinem 2500k testen.
 Ich stoße oft auf Angebote mit I5-2450M mit GT540 oder GT630. Ist die GT630 schwächer?


----------



## winner961 (31. Januar 2012)

Ne ist eigentlich genau die selbe Grafikkarte nur rembrandt .


----------



## stylezwieback (1. Februar 2012)

Also mein Arbeitgeber hat mit WoT seit einem Jahr ne Koop.
Ich denke eine GT555M muss schon her.
Die 540er ist unter 1600x900 schon gut eingebrochen.


----------



## Abductee (1. Februar 2012)

irrelevant, 15" in einer vernünftigen preisklasse hat keine 1600x900.
die GT540m ist für einen 15er in der standartauflösung 1366x768 eine gute wahl.


----------



## riedochs (5. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit den AMD Karten aus? Bin auch auf der Suche: Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 13", Display-Größe bis 16.9", Display-Typ: LCD matt (non-glare), Grafik (Hersteller/Typ): AMD (dediziert)/NVIDIA (dediziert) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Welches davon?

EDIT: Kein Asus.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2012)

Naja, willst Du lieber 500€ ausgeben und eine "ausreichende" Grafikkarte, oder doch die 750€ ausgeben, wenn die dann 20% besser ist?

und für welche Spiele soll es reichen?


----------



## riedochs (5. Februar 2012)

750 Euro ist mein Limit. Wenn die Grafik für 750 20% besser ist nehm ich das für 750. Spiele sind eher World of Tanks, Civ5 alte C&C. Shooter spiele ich lieber daheim auf dem PC.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2012)

ALso, so wie mir scheint kriegst Du da Karten wie die 540m oder 630m und bei AMD eine 6630m, und zwar so um die 600€, d.h. für 750€ wird es nicht besser. Die Ksrten sind alle ähnlich gut.


----------



## riedochs (5. Februar 2012)

Mein letzter Notebookkauf war Dez 2004, ich bin etwas überfordert.


----------



## Abductee (5. Februar 2012)

Lenovo IdeaPad Y570, Core i5-2430M 2.40GHz, 4096MB, 500GB (M62GWGE) | Geizhals.at Österreich
oder mit ssd:
Lenovo IdeaPad Y570, Core i5-2430M 2.40GHz, 4096MB, 564GB (M62GXGE) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2012)

Kein Glare. Den Dreck kauf ich nicht. Schminkspiegel gibt es billiger bei Ikea.


----------



## Abductee (6. Februar 2012)

bist du damit oft im freien?
ich versteh schon deinen einwand, meine beiden letzten non glare laptops hatten ein fürchterliches bild.
das glare lässt halt das display besser aussehen, obwohls natürlich nicht besser ist.

Acer TravelMate 5760G-2434G75Mnsk, GeForce GT 540M (LX.V4X02.019) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Medion Akoya P6631, Core i5-2450M 2.50GHz, 8192MB, 500GB, DVD+/-RW (MD97994/30013501) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung RC530, Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 6144MB, 750GB (NP-RC530-S08DE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

der samsung schneidet im test ganz gut ab.


----------



## hysterix (6. Februar 2012)

Also mein Erazer X6819 hat nen non Glare und nen sehr gutes Bild,sehe da keinen Unterschied zu meinem Vorgänger Asus G73 mit glare Display.


----------



## Abductee (6. Februar 2012)

in der preisklasse vom erazer sind die non glare auch super.

wenn man sich die testberichte der günstigeren modelle ansieht, bekommt das display sehr oft eine negativkritik.
da machen die glare im direkten vergleich (geschlossener raum) gefühlt das bessere bild.

aber keine frage, ein gutes non glare ist einem glare vorzuziehen.


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> bist du damit oft im freien?
> ich versteh schon deinen einwand, meine beiden letzten non glare laptops hatten ein fürchterliches bild.
> das glare lässt halt das display besser aussehen, obwohls natürlich nicht besser ist.
> 
> ...


 

Die Displayauflösung scheint ja bei allen gleich bescheiden zu sein. Wohl das übliche in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2012)

Such doch ein gebrauchtes Noteebook, da kriegst du auch COD MW3 taugliche Grafik für 750€.


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2012)

Gebrauchte Notebooks sind mir zu riskant. COS MW3 spiele ich außerdem nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die Displayauflösung scheint ja bei allen gleich bescheiden zu sein. Wohl das übliche in der Preisklasse.



Eine höhere Auflösung, also 1600x900, UND mattes Display gibt es zwar unter 750 Euro, aber dann ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte. Mit dedizierter Graka gäb es bis 750 EUro wiederum nichts in 1600x900, aber kurioserweise dann einen in FullHD und für den Preis sehr guter Grafikkarte (Nvidia 555m) , aber glare-Display: MSI GE620DX-i548W7H (0016G5-SKU4) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## riedochs (7. Februar 2012)

Gut. sieht so aus als würde das derzeitige Budget nicht langen. Dann wird noch etwas gespart.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2012)

Also, matt und dedizierte Karte bis 16 Zoll, da geht es ab ca 830€ los. Mit ner Quadro-Grafikkarte 4200m (leicht modifizierte Nvidia GT 520m-Karte mit angepassten Treibern für CAD-Anwendungen) gibt es für 830€ das hier Samsung NP400B5B, Core i5-2410M, 4096MB, 500GB (NP-400B5B-H01DE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  oder ein Sony mit einer 540m GT für 850€ Sony Vaio VPC-F23M1E/B schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland   aber dann schon FullHD, das wäre mir ZU fein, mein Bruder hat so ein Sony - ich find das furchtbar, da man nicht immer die Symbole von Anwendungen anpassen kann, so dass die Mini-Format haben, und wenn man bei anderen Anwendungen die Symbole anpasst, sieht es auch nicht besser aus als mit 1600x900. Und die Spieleleistung ist dann auch deutlich schwächer als bei den Tests mit der 540m, die man so finden kann, da die wiederum fast nie in 1920x1080 gemacht werden:  NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

FÜr 865€ ein HP mit einer AMD 6470: HP ProBook 6560b, Core i5-2520M 2.50GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, UMTS, WXGA++ (LG658EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  die ist aber ein gutes Stück schwächer als eine 540m.

Besser als eine 540m dieses Samsung mit einer AMD 6750m, aber dann schon 940€: Samsung 700Z5A, Core i5-2450M, 6144MB, 1000GB (NP-700Z5A-S04DE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und nochmal besser mit einer 555m, aber halt von Asus (vlt mal Tests lesen - jeder Hersteller hat schlechte, aber auch gute Modelle) für 970€: ASUS N55SF-S2217V (90N5FC2B8N4859VL151U) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (13. Februar 2012)

ich hab jetzt mein asus x53sv bekommen und es läuft richtig gut.
WoT mit grafikeinstellungen "hoch" und HQ AA (was das spiel darunter auch immer versteht) läuft mit der GT540m zwischen 30-50fps.

mit grafikeinstellungen "mittel" und AA8xQ gehts sogar über die 60fps (VSync)


----------



## tomas (21. Februar 2012)

also ich hab das teil auf Erazer X6819...läuft mit bis zu 90fps,auf meinen desktop habe ich aber die erfahrung gemacht,dass die CPU mehr bremst als GPU.
bei spielen ist bei meinem Erazer X6819 ein kern voll ausgelastet,meiner meinung zu heis 85°c...die anderen so bis75^°...naja bin am rumstreiten mit medion.
die mindestanforderungen bei WOT im internet sind definitiv ein witz, auf meinem alten dualcore mit GT8600 512ddr lief es mit minimum gerade mal mit 25-30fps...unbrauchbar
mit quadcore läuft flüssig schon mit amd5670...
aber eins sei gesagt,mit meinem Erazer X6819 full HD alles auf hoch...geiles spiel geile grafik...nur meine temps...bei voller lüfterdrehzahl..naja,aber keine abstürze läuft stunden lang


----------

